# $2,200,000 CAT 992K Loader



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I had the chance to check out a sweet loader at a mine we are working at moving ore with our CAT 988 and 980. I think I will get a chance to operate it before the job is done. Stay tuned I will post more pics soon.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats AWESOME.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet those tire chains are fun to replace.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Amazing how big those are.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few more pics. The first on is their 992 beside a CAT 966 G.
The second one is of our CAT 980 beside their 992. The 3rd one is one of our 988 moving the ore piles. We are moving about 10000 tons a day. Each 10 ton bucket contains anywhere from $10000 to $30000 worth of gold depending on the grade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sweet. 

Our local Cat dealer has a 992 (can't remember which model, but it's an older one) sitting along the highway. First time I saw it I about drove off the road looking at it. 

Awesome machines.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;933818 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Our local Cat dealer has a 992 (can't remember which model, but it's an older one) sitting along the highway. First time I saw it I about drove off the road looking at it.
> 
> Awesome machines.


I just saw that one today going up to grand rapids!! That thing is huge!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wondered how much something like that would cost.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Think about how much gold you come home with in your shoes through out thew years.....:crying:


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

thats insane. wonder what the daily fuel cost is and how much a tire is.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;933860 said:


> I wondered how much something like that would cost.


Maybe $2,200,000. 

Are you tired.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cet;933873 said:


> Maybe $2,200,000.
> 
> Are you tired.


:yow!: .............

I wonder how much those chains cost, and weight?


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool! That's one heck of a big tooth on it.. lol.. good work using your shoe to show scale, thanks!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a good driveway rig. 

Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What are the tire chains made of? Great pictures.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

that is awesome!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

not only is it huge, but they also have a huge shop to put it in!! piss on snow, I'm going to start diggin for gold.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

WIPensFan;933902 said:


> What are the tire chains made of? Great pictures.


Probably chain? Which is nearly always steel.. LOL

Dave's still tryin to figure out how big of a pusher it can handle I bet LMAO probably ordering a 992K tomorrow


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

firelwn82;933868 said:


> Think about how much gold you come home with in your shoes through out thew years.....:crying:


All of the gold and diamond mines I've been to require you to wear THEIR shoes or covers to prevent just such things from happening. Copper, nickel, etc don't seem to mind as much...


----------



## granitefan713 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sweet! Cat's 992K is my favorite Cat loader.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy Sh!t those loaders are huge.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

After I win the lottery I wonder how they will valet that when I head to the bar.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pull into your local Discount tire with that and ask them to rotate the sneakers.........

BTW, that's about half the size of a 994

992 - 800hp, 215K# 400gal/fuel
994 - 1400hp, 430K# 1000gal/fuel


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BushHogBoy;934093 said:


> Probably chain? Which is nearly always steel.. LOL
> 
> Dave's still tryin to figure out how big of a pusher it can handle I bet LMAO probably ordering a 992K tomorrow


Thought maybe it would be something like carbide or something harder than steel. The stuff contacting the ground looks different than the stuff on the side of the tires.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

2COR517;934193 said:


> Pull into your local Discount tire with that and ask them to rotate the sneakers.........
> 
> BTW, that's about half the size of a 994
> 
> ...


I was gonna say. If I had my pick of either machine I'd get the 994. But I don't have a need for one. But I could put it to work doing something I'm sure. wesport

The tire chains are about $20,000 a piece for the 994.


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

I work for a company that makes large mining conveyor systems. The one projct I'm on currently we are designing a system rated at 12000 Tonnes per hour.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

wow, at first I didn't get it... then the picture with you standing next to it... man, that it a beast and a half. Other then mining, are these machines used anywhere else?


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

WIPensFan;934368 said:


> Thought maybe it would be something like carbide or something harder than steel. The stuff contacting the ground looks different than the stuff on the side of the tires.


Good point, yea thats a very good possibility... come to think of it, if it weighs 215k # like COR said, it probably would mash or break steel ones...


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

And I thought this one was big  However it is the biggest Kawasaki I've seen


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BushHogBoy;934624 said:


> Good point, yea thats a very good possibility... come to think of it, if it weighs 215k # like COR said, it probably would mash or break steel ones...


Looks like they are made of manganese steel alloy. Googled it just because I was curious. I have no idea how it differs from typical steel or if it even does. Anyways I don't know anything about steel. Someone that does, please help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

No offense to Neige but I bet that machine can load a truck faster than his blower


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Id kill for a shop that big haha its got to be huge to fit those machines inside of it


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;934371 said:


> I was gonna say. If I had my pick of either machine I'd get the 994. But I don't have a need for one. But I could put it to work doing something I'm sure. wesport
> 
> The tire chains are about $20,000 a piece for the 994.


I use one to dig swimming pools in the summer... lol

When i hit the lottery I'm going to have a bunch of cool stuff like that on a few hundred acres just so i can play.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty big. As far as the bucket teeth, maybe you just have small feet


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lmao, that is so cool, now figure, USM or Birkman decide not to pay you, you could take that loader and burry the entire store, push all the vehicles into the pile too, and just run over and crush lowballer's equipment, HAHAHA (evil laugh)


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;934917 said:


> Pretty big. As far as the bucket teeth, maybe you just have small feet


I knew he was compensating for something


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Camden;934841 said:


> No offense to Neige but I bet that machine can load a truck faster than his blower


Oh boy. You're asking for trouble now.....Where's Crete?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, do you guys think that would be big enough to break through a New Jersey snowbanking? :laughing:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;934371 said:


> I was gonna say. If I had my pick of either machine I'd get the 994. But I don't have a need for one. But I could put it to work doing something I'm sure. wesport
> 
> The tire chains are about $20,000 a piece for the 994.


They might be expanding the pit soon and getting a 994. Drool Drool Drool.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

kenidaho;934389 said:


> I work for a company that makes large mining conveyor systems. The one projct I'm on currently we are designing a system rated at 12000 Tonnes per hour.


By the way the conveyor we are loading puts out 550 tons per hour.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The 992 K is sweet. It has a backup camera display on the dash. It picks up a 20 ton bucket of rock no problem. Here are a few pics inside the cab of their 2009 988 H and one more of me standing on the dance floor, its that big up there.

Joystick steering on the left with a trigger for forward, reverse, neutral. When you run them you set your idle just like an excavator then you just use the clutch brake pedal on the left for more or less power. All of their machines have sat radios as well.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

those are some sweet machines. does it take some getting used to with the joy stick steering?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

i honestly have looked at this thread 10 times in a day. GET ME A JOB!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;934371 said:


> The tire chains are about $20,000 a piece for the 994.


My guess would be that would be on the low end.

A set of tracks for a D6 was $10K a couple years ago, I realize that's more steel (maybe) but those wouldn't be a high volume item.



Camden;934841 said:


> No offense to Neige but I bet that machine can load a truck faster than his blower


I thought this was funny, then I read Palmer's below.



2COR517;935079 said:


> Hey, do you guys think that would be big enough to break through a New Jersey snowbanking? :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing:

Just wait my friend, that will probably the next episode in the never ending saga of Ramair's Snowplowing world turns.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2005_Sierra;935119 said:


> those are some sweet machines. does it take some getting used to with the joy stick steering?


Took me about two minutes. Ran a small dozer for a couple days with joystick steering. Piece of cake.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;934438 said:


> wow, at first I didn't get it... then the picture with you standing next to it... man, that it a beast and a half. Other then mining, are these machines used anywhere else?


One of the gravel pits around here used to run 2 or 3 - 992's. It's been quite a while since I've been there though. Always amazed when entering that yard & seeing those monsters. They had signs all over that said something like "loaders have right of way over all other traffic" or something. I think it kind of went w/o saying. Maybe blowerman or someone else can verify if the Wissota pit still has these loaders?

Oh, BTW kcress, that 988 is still impressive!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One quick question, would those be considered floatation tires?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;935172 said:


> One quick question, would those be considered floatation tires?


:laughing:

You're not trying to hijack this thread now, are u!?!?!?!? :waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The big question is how big of a wrecker do you need if you get stuck on the neighbors lawn while doing them a favor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;935178 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You're not trying to hijack this thread now, are u!?!?!?!? :waving:


Who??? Me???

I'm offended that you would imply that I would hijack a thread. :realmad:



2COR517;935212 said:


> The big question is how big of a wrecker do you need if you get stuck on the neighbors lawn while doing them a favor?


I'm thinking there isn't a wrecker in the world that's going to get that thing out when you crush their septic tank.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

quite a few years ago, I worked for Lefarge in ontario, as a aggregate tester during the summers, I used to have to operate loaders to make "test pads" to take my samples from... Most of the time it was a 950 and 960 that I got to use, and occasionally an old 988B that still had the steering wheel. Once though I got the chance to use the 988F or G ( can't remember now) but it was pretty new at the time and had the joystick steering.. I took off straight,then started to turn to the right to skirt the bottom of a stockpile, then let go of the stick (back to middle position) and expected the big girl to straighten out, but it didn't, you had to manually straighten up the steering... Ooops... caused me to clip the bottom of the stockpile with the inside tires, no damage done, but it was an interesting ride, I think I was about 1/2 in shorter after bouncing up in the cab and smashing my head against the ceiling.... It was a quick learning curve...

Matthew


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

> The big question is how big of a wrecker do you need if you get stuck on the neighbors lawn while doing them a favor?


Well considering that if I remember the 992 is about 5 low boy loads to move I would say you would need a big A$$ wrecker.

The ground pressuers on these big machines are about the same as on smaller loader 60 to 70 PSI the same a s the cat trucks.

If you want to see a big loader you should see some of the Letrones. they are big.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

BushHogBoy;934624 said:


> Good point, yea thats a very good possibility... come to think of it, if it weighs 215k # like COR said, it probably would mash or break steel ones...


steel is good for about 30K PSI depending on the mix some less, most more. I don't think there is nearly 30Kpsi of ground pressure on one of those machines. Anytihng short of steel road plate would take it.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I live about 5 minutes from a CAT dealer. They have a pit loader there. Not sure the size, she's brand new. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow, if not soon. I've got a funeral so, give me some time.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That thing is sweet.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Those pictures are great!
that is one big machine


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

great pics. that say 9000 hours? hows that possible its if a year old?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

02powerstroke;938030 said:


> great pics. that say 9000 hours? hows that possible its if a year old?


The loader runs 24 / 7. 8760 hrs in a year. The 992 K had about 4000 hrs and the 992 G had about 9000 hrs.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive got 2 in my garage.... 


Those are sweet!!!! I bet you could put a 50 ft pusher on that if that gold mining operation stops... LMAO


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Beast!!!!!


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

JD Dave;933860 said:


> I wondered how much something like that would cost.


Forget how much it cost, I don't think I could afford to fuel it....once!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;933818 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Our local Cat dealer has a 992 (can't remember which model, but it's an older one) sitting along the highway. First time I saw it I about drove off the road looking at it.
> 
> Awesome machines.


Missed this thread before.......I got a picture of that 992 when it was at the Cat dealer.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

wow. I can think of so many ways to use that thing. probablly end up getting in trouble with it though.lol anyways nice pics kcress31. thanks for putting them on here


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

they make a box blade big enough for that? it would have to be 100 foot wide


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

how tall are you? just trying to get idea on that tire size it looks like that might be even bigger than the monster at the landfill by my house


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

randomb0b123;1149346 said:


> how tall are you? just trying to get idea on that tire size it looks like that might be even bigger than the monster at the landfill by my house


you mean cleveland..? :laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Willman940;1150582 said:


> you mean cleveland..? :laughing:


exactly!!!! hahahahaha


----------

